# Smallest fish caught on a hook?



## Wilbur

Since it's too windy to kayak lately, I pulled out my fly rod and tied on a #20'ish size wet fly and fished me neighborhood pond. Wow, you have to look close to see this guy. A mirrolure could eat him


----------



## below me

lol. what a catch!


----------



## Snatch it

Really??? Too funny


----------



## BlackJeep

I got that beat. Not sure what this guy was thinking but he impaled his whole body on the hook because his mouth wasn't big enough.


----------



## BlackJeep

I'm even more proud of this guy...


----------



## pompanopete

LOL funny pics... could fit a slam in one hand. Hey Wilbur. are you gonna get that beast mounted???


----------



## Trophyhusband

BlackJeep said:


> I'm even more proud of this guy...


Thant thing is awesome!


----------



## Trophyhusband

My dad and I were salmon fishing and threw another line out hoping to pick up shad for crab bait. My dad caught the smallest salmon of his life.


----------



## Wilbur

BlackJeep said:


> I'm even more proud of this guy...


Oh wow! Ha. I think you do have me beat. 
Pete- Good idea. I'll contact some Keebler Elf people and see if they have a taxidermist.


----------



## Hawkseye

I was working a spook a couple years ago for Specs and had a spec not quite half the size of the spook, nail it. When I reeled it in, I couldn't help laughing as "You're a chicken and I'm a chicken hawk" started racing through my mind.


----------



## Chris V

That tiny flounder is awesome. Something tells me with his appetite and attitude, he won't live long.

I caught a Sargeant Major in the keys a couple yrs ago that was about 2 inches long. I don't know how the point of the hook even got in its mouth.


----------



## Ardiemus

Wilbur that's a huge one. Good thing you're in good shape!


----------



## CobeSlayer2012

haha the pics are too funny! :laughing:


----------

